# Seerosen in Teichpflanzenerde



## tipit (25. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich hatte gestern meinen Beitrag" Seerosen wollen nicht so richtig" gebracht. Durch die Antwort hatte ich über die Düngung erfahren. Also bin ich los in den Fachhandel und erfuhr dort, das man Teichrosenryzome auch in Teichpflanzenerde einpacken kann. Die hab ich dann gekauft. 

Kurz und knapp, -so hab ich vor:

Ich will einen Jutesack in einen Plastikkorb legen,
dann Teichpflanzenerde rein, Seerosenwurzel(Ryzom)
in die Erde, obendrauf eine Kiesschicht, damit die Erde nicht aufschwimmt und die Wurzel im Frühjahr austreiben kann.

Ist das o.K für euch?  
Eure Meinung wäre mir hilfreich.


----------



## Eugen (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen in Teichpflanzenerde*

Hallo Tipit (komischer Name  )



			
				tipit schrieb:
			
		

> Durch die Antwort hatte ich über die Düngung erfahren.



aber leider nicht weitergelesen, bzw die Links von Karsten mal durchgelesen  



			
				tipit schrieb:
			
		

> Also bin ich los in den Fachhandel und erfuhr dort, das man Teichrosenryzome auch in Teichpflanzenerde einpacken kann. Die hab ich dann gekauft.



Denn sonst hättest du dir das sparen können.

Lies mal hier : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2840/?q=d%FCngen

Besonders # 7 + 8

BTW : Willst du deine Seerosen jetzt noch umtopfen  
Das wäre nämlich so ziemlich der dümmste Zeitpunkt im Jahr !

Jetzt haben sie keine Möglichkeit mehr richtig anzuwurzeln und Kraft für die Winterruhe zu sammeln.
Lass sie wie sie ist, wachsen oder gar blühen tut sie heuer eh nimmer, und starte deine Umtopfaktion im nächsten Frühjahr.


----------



## tipit (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen in Teichpflanzenerde*

Ja, lieber Eugen,
das dass jetzt die nicht richtige Zeit zum neu topfen ist, verstehe ich.
Ist aber das Prinzip wie ich das mit der Teicherde vorhabe in Ordnung?


----------



## Eugen (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen in Teichpflanzenerde*



			
				tipit schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber das Prinzip wie ich das mit der Teicherde vorhabe in Ordnung?




NEIN  !!

Also nochmal ein Link : http://www.seerosenforum.de/index.html

Dort gehst du auf :"winterharte Seerosen" und dann links auf "Kultur"
Wenn du jetzt "Pflanzgefäße" und "Substrat" anklickst und das alles liest,
wirst du merken,welchen Unsinn dir dein "Fachhandel" erzählt hat.


----------



## tipit (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen in Teichpflanzenerde*

So, Eugen,
ich habe mir das Thema winterharte Seerosen/Pflanzgefäße
und Substrate durchgelesen. Nun habe ich verstandenwelches Substrat die Seerose braucht.
Ich hatte nur grobkörnigen Kies als Substrat.
Und lieber Eugen, Tipit war der Name meines ersten Kois.
Danke für deinen Rat.
Grüße, Tipit


----------



## Eugen (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen in Teichpflanzenerde*

Na, dann sollten alle Klarheiten beseitigt sein


----------



## Kiki (21. März 2009)

*AW: Seerosen in Teichpflanzenerde*

Moin !
Jetzt mal ´ne Frage. Wo bekomme ich den Lehm her ?? In unserem Garten ist keiner.:crazy
Was kann ich alternativ verwenden ???


----------



## Nymphaion (21. März 2009)

*AW: Seerosen in Teichpflanzenerde*

Hallo Kiki,

Alternativen wäre Tonmehl, das bekommst Du in der Töpferei oder (teuer) im Bastelbedarf. Natürlich darfst Du nicht in reinen Ton pflanzen, aber gemischt mit Sand bekommt man da etwas ähnliches wie Lehm hin.


----------



## Kiki (21. März 2009)

*AW: Seerosen in Teichpflanzenerde*

Hallo !

Reicht es eigentlich auch aus, wenn ich die "Erde", in der die Seerose (unwissentlich) jetzt ist, mit Sand zu mischen? Ich bekomme hier weder Tonmehl noch Lehm. Habe schon ein paar Telefonate geführt
Oder was soll ich jetz machen ?


----------



## Kiki (21. März 2009)

*AW: Seerosen in Teichpflanzenerde*

Hallo !
Hier mal ein Foto von meiner Seerose. Hab ich gerade aus dem Teich geholt.
Ich glaube es wird höchste Zeit sie zu teilen und neu "einzutopfen".
Wo soll ich den oder das Rhizom teilen ?
Übrigens es ist eine "Pöstlingsberg". O.K. ich weis es ist eine schnell wachsende Sorte, aber ich kann mich nicht von ihr trennen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. März 2009)

*AW: Seerosen in Teichpflanzenerde*

Hi Kikki,

naja, zum Teilen ist das Rhizom noch ein bissel zu klein Fürs umtopfen ist es aber höchste Eisenbahn. Bei der Pöstlingsberg darf das neue Gefäß ruhig den Durchmesser eines 90l Speiskübels haben

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (22. März 2009)

*AW: Seerosen in Teichpflanzenerde*

Hallo Kiki,

wenn Du wirklich teilen willst - mach bitte mal den Schmodder zwischen den einzelnen Austrieben ab und ein neues Bild. 

Sonst wird das nix.... 

Als Anhaltspunkt: Jedes Teilstück sollte mind. einen gesunden, kräftigen Austrieb und ein paar Wurzeln haben. Mach einen möglichst glatten Schnitt mit Rosenschere oder Messer.
Ich persönlich würde mit dem Teilen warten, bis es noch ein wenig wärmer ist..... Wenn sich die Seerosen im Wachstum befinden, verkraften sie solche Eingriffe m.M.n. besser.
Aber vielleicht kann da Werner nochmal aus seinem Erfahrungsschatz helfen?

Lehm bekommst Du u.U. auch bei Naturbaustoffhändlern. Klar kostet der was.... aber wieviel brauchst Du für ein, zwei Seerosen. 
http://www.naturfarben-leipzig.de/naturbaustoffe/
Ich weiß, dass der nicht aus Deiner Umgebung ist - aber über die Produktnamen/-hersteller findest Du bestimmt auch einen Anbieter in Deiner Nähe.
Alte Lehmscheunen/-häuser werden bei Euch nicht abgerissen?

Mal ein Loch im Garten gebuddelt und nachgesehen, ob sich dort in größerer Tiefe kein Lehm versteckt? Evtl. baut auch gerade jemand ein neues Haus mit Keller.


----------

